# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Պարիս Հերունին

## Amaru

Մահացել է ականավոր գիտնական, մի շարք ակադեմիաների և միջազգային ընկերությունների անդամ, ՀՀ ԳԱԱ ակադեմիկոս, տեխնիկական գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Պարիս Հերունին:

Ցավակցում եմ:  :Sad: 

սա էլ ձեզ թեման

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի ֆիզիկոս էր: 
Ցավակցում եմ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (11.03.2009)

----------


## Monk

Աստված հոգին լուսավորի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ցավակցում եմ

----------


## Երվանդ

Ցավակցում եմ, Հերունին իրոք մեծ ֆիզիկոս էր:

----------


## Kuk

Մեծ գիտնական, ուժեղ ֆիզիկոս, մի խոսքով` ուղեղ էր էս մարդը, բայց դե էս բռնապետությունում պարզա, որ ինքը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել, իսկ որոշ չորքոտանի խոտակերներ չկարողացան գնահատել նրան և նրա շնորհիվ մեծ առաջընթացեր արձանագրել երկրում.. Ցավակցում եմ..

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ցավակցում եմ հարազատներին ու ընկերներին:

----------


## Աբելյան

ցավում եմ...

----------


## Ռեդ

ցավում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Ցավոց իմացա… Ափսոս, ափսոս ու շատ ափսոս: Նա իսկական գիտնական էր ու մեծ հայրենասեր: Նրա մահից հետո առաջացած դատարկությունը միշտ կզգացվի… :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ցավակցում եմ ամբողջ հայությանը :Sad:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ցավակցում եմ ամբողջ հայությանը


Մի կաղնի էլ ընկավ  :Sad:  բայց նրա արմատները շատ խորն են....

----------

Լուսաբեր (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցավակցում եմ...

----------


## Հյուլե

Ծանր կորոստ էր եւ մեր ազգի եւ մարդկության համար, երանի ամեն մեկս կարողանանք նրա պես այդչափ ազնվորեն ու հետեւողական աշխատել եւ ստեղծագործել, նա հատուկենտ համեստափայլ գիտնականներից էր, ով երբեք իր իդեաները չվաճառեց այլազգիներին: Նա իր հետ տարավ անհաշիվ գաղտնիքներ, որոնցից ընդամենը մեկին ծանոթանալով, հիացա այդ մեծատառով հայ մարդ-գիտնականի կերպարով: Այնպես որ նա կարիքը չէր զգում որեւէ մեկի գնահատականին, նրան այնքան էլ հեշտ չէր գնահատել: Իսկ ինքն արդեն մեծ հաջողությամբ դա հասցրել էր ի կատար ածել:
Նա նույնիսկ հոգատար հայր էր մեզ համար, քանի որ այդչափ ծանրաբեռնված լինելով հանդերձ, իր անգնահատելի գործը շարունակող հրաշալի ժառանգորդ եւս պարգեւեց մեզ եւ այդպիսով մեզ ապահովագրեց նաեւ վաղվա օրվա համար: 
Աստված լուսավորի նրա հոգին եւ Երկնային խաղաղություն նրան...

----------


## Zangezur

Հայաստանում ֆիզիկան կամաց-կամաց մահանում է մեր գիտնականների հետ,  :Sorry: , շատ լավ ֆիզիկոս ու լավ մարդ էր, իսկական հայրենասեր. Ինձ շատ էր դուր գալիս, երբ տելիկօվ իրա ծրագրերի մասին էր խոսում, բայց դե էտ մարդուն բանի տեղ դնող չկար

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ցավակցում եմ... Կորցրեցինք մեծ գիտնականի և գյուտարարի...  :Sad:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ափսոս.. շատ ափսոս..
Ցավակցո՛ւմ եմ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Լավագույնները հեռանում են... Շատ եմ ցավում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ցավակցում եմ:

----------

